# we'd better use English here.

## zphou

for all others don't speak chinese will not know anything about here.We'd better use English here,otherwise,this forum will be another linuxsir.

----------

## Guest

This is a chinese forum.  I would expect everyone to speak chinese...except me  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Debentoo_Gao

不说中文，建这个中文版块干什么啊  :Razz: 

----------

## Guest

 *zphou wrote:*   

> for all others don't speak chinese will not know anything about here.We'd better use English here,otherwise,this forum will be another linuxsir.

 

用什么语言，是会员自己的自由。如果这个会员希望其它非中文会员也读他/她的帖子的话，自然会用英文。

----------

## Hauser

If you write in English, I'll write in English; if you write in Chinese, I'll answer in Chinese. 

如果你写英文，我也写英文；你用中文写我就用中文答。

如果你寫英文，我也寫英文；你用中文寫我就用中文答。

 :Smile: 

----------

## liuspider

Chinese forum is meant to be a discussion place for Chinese who are not so good at English...

----------

## ian!

 *liuspider wrote:*   

> Chinese forum is meant to be a discussion place for Chinese who are not so good at English...

 

Exactly.

----------

## SnEptUne

Sadly, I couldn't get my chinese pen tablet working under Gentoo and I don't know how to type in Chinese.  More importantly, is it just me or are all those square and diamond suppose to be Chinese?  What are the encoding?

Edit:  Nevermind.  I set the encoding to UTF-8 and I can see the text properly now.

----------

## EricHsu

 *SnEptUne wrote:*   

> More importantly, is it just me or are all those square and diamond suppose to be Chinese?  What are the encoding?
> 
> 

 

Some of those "square and diamond" are still there even changeing encoding to UTF-8, since these posts were posted in none UTF-8 encoding. I'm going to clean them out tomorrow if their original poster have no problem with that  :Wink: 

----------

## xming

I think we should post in Chinese here, otherwise what is the point having this section? But we should all post in UTF or separate the forum in different encodings, otherwise it is unreadable

xming

----------

## liuspider

 *SnEptUne wrote:*   

> Sadly, I couldn't get my chinese pen tablet working under Gentoo and I don't know how to type in Chinese.  More importantly, is it just me or are all those square and diamond suppose to be Chinese?  What are the encoding?
> 
> Edit:  Nevermind.  I set the encoding to UTF-8 and I can see the text properly now.

 

May I know what's the brand and model of the tablet you've got?

----------

## SnEptUne

Filand Tablet (王羲之筆).  It is a bit old (about 3 years old) and it is wireless.  There are drivers and software for Chinese recognition, but they are only for Windows 9X or NT4.0.  I could run it fine under Win4Lin, but I wouldn't want to pay for a full licensed Win4Lin just to use my pen.

----------

